# logan wards parts?



## rambin (Feb 17, 2018)

just curious if any of you out there have parts available?  theres a few odd things im needing for my 700 wards  been watching ebay but don't feel like getting raped.   some of those sellers have real high hopes that a sucker comes along...they must have to sit on this stuff for quite awhile.

some things im looking for..
tailstock wipers... I have the left ones need the rights (tailstock end of carriage)
threading dial
tailstock... (mines seen better days, handle/lock has been butchered and the quill has hammer marks and lots of wear)
 3 jaw chuck..  thinking im probably better to buy new instead of a 1/2 worn out one?
steady rest... I sometimes make long parts (16+ ") out of 1.5 + material..  hard to face or center drill at that length
im sure theres more...  let me know what you have if anything as I know some of you have bought parts machines to rebuild your own lathes


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 17, 2018)

Logan sells parts (see link below).  For the wipers if all you need is new felt you can cut your own from stock material which you may find locally.  In the US you can buy it at Grainger and McMaster Carr.    

http://store.lathe.com/saddle.html


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 17, 2018)

For a three jaw chuck I wouldn't even bother with an old used one. All too often they are beat up and badly worn. For not too much more money you can get a brand new one if you don't mind buying Chinese imports.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 18, 2018)

Logan sells felts for the carriage.

Have you looked at eBay for the steady rest and tailstock?

I agree with Terry: there's no way to evaluate chuck condition on eBay, and a lot of the old chucks are just worn out.
Have a look at Shars chucks, or if the budget allows it, Bison makes nice chucks.


----------



## rambin (Feb 18, 2018)

the felt and the holders are missing from the tail end of my carriage....someone lost them at some point I guess... ones I can buy from logan or evil bay are the whole set.... big money when you only need 2 pieces of tin...   and yes I think I mentioned I wouldn't want to look at someone elses old used up chuck. I got  enough old beat up iron here ;p


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 18, 2018)

I purchased one of the holders from Logan: no need to buy all of them.  The felts came as a set.  By the way, the holders are now injection molded plastic, but the one I got works just fine.


----------



## rambin (Feb 18, 2018)

I only seen the set of 4 at the logan site?? for 56 bucks!!!!!!   (get real)      not sure how plastic would hold up pushing hot chips and oil?? the felts are available on logan and ebay for about 15 buks... not sure what kinda felt it is.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 19, 2018)

I just called Logan and ordered one with some other stuff.  So far the plastic part seems fine.


----------



## rambin (Feb 19, 2018)

if ya get a chance take a pic? im curious what plastic would look like on the lathe...


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm out of town for work, but I'll post one when I get back.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 5, 2018)

It looks like I promised to post a pic of the plastic felt holder and forgot. So, here it is...  Better late than never, I guess.


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Dang, you got all fancy on the carriage lock and threading ..... thingy.  Uh, what’s up with the threading thingy?  Not being critical, just don’t get what it is.

Bed looks great, by the way.

Plastic felt holders look ok, don’t take too much abuse and really have a pretty simple job, just hold the felt in place.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 6, 2018)

May I suggest if your buying a new chuck , do your self a favor and buy the six jaw chuck . I guarantee you will love it over any three jaw. I think I saw a tailstock on craigslist in the tri states around me . If I Ck again and find the collection of parts ill post it . I have a logan 11" that I don't think ill ever sell I've to much invested in it. Someone started printing the thread gage for LATHES saw that recently also.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 6, 2018)

eeler1 said:


> Dang, you got all fancy on the carriage lock and threading ..... thingy.  Uh, what’s up with the threading thingy?  Not being critical, just don’t get what it is.







The thingy is a stop for my carriage "DRO".  Not the greatest solution, but the long spacer is needed because the carriage lock handle
has to clear it, and if I use a taller handle, it interferes with my compound when it's clocked around in that direction.

I used my carriage stop to support the indicator by making a  threaded square head bolt.  If I need it as a carriage stop, I just turn the
bolt around.


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Clever, and functional for the purpose.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks eeler.


----------

